# Anney do you have something to tell us?



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Come on Anney tell everybody about your weekend. I was glad I got to see your run.
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Do we have a new master hunter among us???????????????????


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

HHAHAHAHAHAHA NO no master passes BUT a good weekend anyways that at least tells us we are on our way.
Our local HRC club had their test near St. Augustine, I had Fisher in Finished (their version of Master) both days and Slater in Started ("junior") just Saturday. Slater easily passed which I expected him to.
This was our first Finished test and there is a LOT to keep track of. A triple and blind in every series, diversion and honor -- all while having to duck call and shoot the gun yourself and try not to shoot anyone else, including judges. Saturday's first series was a pretty big land triple in HEAVY cover. Wide spread out marks. The go bird was relatively short (~35 yards) but into very heavy cover, you couldn't see the dog at all, on the left. Middle bird about 85 yards straight ahead and, right memory bird way to the right and about 100 yards across a dirt road that angled back toward the middle bird. The blind was about 90 yards between the left and middle birds through a little cover at first but not bad. A diversion from the line when you came back from the blind, then you honored. A lot to digest. Fisher did AWESOME. The only shinanigans were I sent him for the right memory bird after getting the go bird, he went as far as the dirt road then started to follow it left, he looped around left and stepped on the MIDDLE bird. I lined him up for the right bird again, said "Mark Mark Mark" and sent him, he lined it! He two whistled the blind.
Water was on a very small channel. The triple was very short and no problem. The blind was long, 90 yards and a very gradual diagonal down the channel. The channel being only about 10 yards across and of course marks on either side to provide lots of suction. Well I got him down the channel with not too much fuss but he got too far up the land of the blind and scented the trail of the blind planter, it was disastrous! I finally got him to it but it took a lot of handles, overs, call ins and other follies so we failed on that alone, which sucks but that's the beans.
Sunday we did water first, which I managed to screw up royally! Triple on a rectangular pond, we sent from the middle of one long side. First bird down came from over your shoulder into the water to the right, very short. Second one was straight ahead landing on the shore on the opposite side. Last bird down was thrown from the far left corner and landing in the water. I was to shoot only the 2nd and 3rd birds but of course I shot at the first one and so ran out of ammo for the 3rd one. And in typical fashion Fisher dove for the short 1st bird rather than the go bird. So when he came back he was "roughly" pointed at the left bird so I just sent him as he was. Well "roughly" meant DOWN THE LEFT SHORE so by the time I had the bird hung up and looked back, Fisher was running the bank all the way around and was already at the far side, there was nothing I could do! He started hunting the back side of the gunning station so I had to handle him into the water, which he actually did rather cleanly so at least that was good. Came back and he lined the 3rd middle bird with no trouble. OMG!!!! what a wreck. The blind was diagonal across the pond way to the right, which Fisher banked a little too much getting in (angle entries are not his strong point) but that put him in not a bad line so I let him do it, from then on out the blind wan't too bad -- not great but no worse than anyone else. Ouch. I felt real dumb after all of that. 
Well the land we redeemed ourselves. It was in a big open field with two ditches intersecting in the middle. First bird down, short to the left, then a momma poppa 2 marks coming from same gun in the middle of the field, the right one thrown way angle back about 90 yards, the middle one thrown angle in to the left, landing about 60 yards away. Fisher had a little hunt on the left bird but other than that he was fine. The blind was kinda interesting, it was between the left and middle birds, there was some high but sparse cover but the line was in and out of two ditches. He two-whistled the blind and did the diversion fine. We were on the bubble but the judges passed us! So WOOHOO first Finished pass! Only three more to go 
Dang that was a long post! LOL


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh -- Sunday was also a successful day for my training buddies. Bob and "Bark" got their first Finished pass as did Jennifer and "Gypsy" (a liver curly coat), and Fisher's baby mommas "Reny" and "Allie" also got finished passes. It was Allie's title. She is Slater's mommy. (HRCH Bridgeton Morninglo Brite Lite SH WCX)


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats well done!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, from that post I get two things....
1. HUGE congratulations are in order on the pass, great job!!
2. I need a handler for Tito if we ever get to that level, the not shooting the judges might be beyond my skill.....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, I'm exhausted just reading about what you and Fisher had to tackle....it must be amazing to stand at the line with a dog that can work at that level. Congratulations on your accomplishment


----------

